# Wilbur's Rheumatic Medicine



## breynolds (Apr 29, 2017)

Evening all, I have a Wilbur's Rheumatic Medicine dug over thirty years ago and have been able to find nothing on it.  Any info about it would be greatly appreciated.  Dug here on Cape Cod.  Seam is not visible on neck and appears to be circa 1860 - 1880 era.  No other markings. It is 7 3/4" tall and deep aqua.


----------



## whittled (Apr 30, 2017)

Back when my friend Wilbur was alive I went looking for one of those. All I could find on it was an ad in a NY paper from the early 1870's. Just now I looked and there is something abut a gun, it was mentioned in the ad too. I think it was a trade mark thing.
Nice  looking bottle


----------



## breynolds (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks whittled, I too saw that ad and clicked on it but of no real help.  Thanks for responding.


----------



## whittled (Apr 30, 2017)

There was a Wilbur's Bitters from Fredonia NY, Maybe that's the same guy?


----------



## whittled (Apr 30, 2017)

If you read it through there are a couple avenues to search. Fonda and Bagley turn up some interesting facts and dates.
Text cleaned up some from the OCR, Aug 23 1872. FROM
Invalids.
Use Wilbur's Rheumatic Medicine, the Great Liver
Regulator and Blood Puritter; use it for Liver
Complaint, for Dyspepsia, for aches and pains
Constipation of the Bowels, Erysipelas. Salt
Rheum; these originate from impure blood. As
soon as the liver is out of order, the blood is also. Persons
going to the Springs for their health should
take two or three bottles of this medicine with
them, use it and leave the sulphur out; but what
would be still better, use it at home and be cured
before they go. Every case of Rheumatism or Neuralgia can be cured. The cut (?) of a gun on the
outside wrapper of every bottle
For sale by Fonda & Bagley, 70 and 72 State
Street


----------

